# Hochfrequentes Pfeifen/Quietschgeräusch von AIO?



## Thetiga (30. Dezember 2020)

N’Abend,
In meinem neuen Deepcool New Ark 90 Gehäuse mit vorab montierter Deepcool Captain 280er Wasserkühlung quietscht es ganz schön. Das Geräusch tritt in unregelmäßigen Abständen etwa alle 1-2 Minuten für ca 10 Sekunden auf. Einen Zusammenhang aufgrund von Auslastung konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht erkennen. Jemand ne Ahnung was das sein könnte und ob man da was gegen tun kann?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=37kKEYuA9kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2020)

Das wird deine Pumpe sein.
Möglich das da Luft drin ist oder das Lager defekt gegangen ist.

Beides wäre mit einer AIO von Alphacool besser, weil sich dort Wasser besser nachfüllen lässt und sie auch Pumpen zum austauschen verkaufen. So kann in so einem  Fall die Pumpe zerlegt werden und die Pumpeneinheit selbst ausgetauscht werden. Bei deiner Pumpe wird es schwer Wasser nachzufüllen und du wirst auch keine Ersatzteile finden bzw. austauschen können.

Vielleicht kannst du dein Gehäuse was schwenken oder den Radiator so verbauen das die Anschlüsse nach unten zeigen und so die Luft im Radiator verbleibt.


----------



## Thetiga (30. Dezember 2020)

An dem Radiator kann ich leider nicht viel verändern. Der ist fest mit dem Gehäuse (und Ausgleichsbehälter an der Front) verschraubt. Außerdem würde dadurch die Garantie erlöschen. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt etwas an den Winkel der Schläuche gezogen, hat denke ich nicht viel gebracht.


Das sich dass mit der Zeit von selbst geben könnte ist ehr unwahrscheinlich oder? Wie wahrscheinlich ist ein Totalversagen der AiO dadurch nach kurzer Zeit?


PS: Festgestellt dass wenn die CPU unter last ist das Geräusch nicht mehr auftritt-


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2020)

Deine AIO hat kein Ausgleichsbehälter und am Kühler ist auch die Pumpe mit integriert.
Luft darin kann die Pumpe schädigen und auch dazu führen das die Temperaturen schlechter ausfallen.

Luft in einem System ist auch normal, das lässt sich auch nicht meiden.
Nur sollte dieses mit einer AIO im Radiator verbleiben, damit keine Luft zur Pumpe zurück gelangen kann.
Ob das jetzt bei dir von alleine weg geht bezweifle ich stark. 

Ansonsten falls noch Garantie solltest du diese in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Thetiga (30. Dezember 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Deine AIO hat kein Ausgleichsbehälter und am Kühler ist auch die Pumpe mit integriert.
> Luft darin kann die Pumpe schädigen und auch dazu führen das die Temperaturen schlechter ausfallen.
> 
> Luft in einem System ist auch normal, das lässt sich auch nicht meiden.
> ...


Doch das Gehäuse schon. 









						Deepcool New Ark 90 im Test: Das PC-Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung ab Werk
					

Mit dem New Ark 90 präsentiert Deepcool wieder einmal ein extravagantes Gehäuse, dieses Mal mit einer integrierten Wasserkühlung.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Also wieder alles Ausbauen und zurückschicken? Na doll


----------



## Thetiga (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte den PC jetzt heute mal den ganzen Tag laufen gelassen. Das Geräusch ist so gut wie verschwunden. Mal schauen ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Thetiga (31. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaK4LAOu3Bw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch kurz der Vollständigkeit halber. So sieht das ganze von vorne mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter aus. Immer wenn diese Luftblase Richtung Radiator wandert fängt das Gezische für ein paar Sekunden an. Dann kommt sie wieder zurück und es ist kurz ruhe. Unter last tritt das Problem bis jetzt eigentlich gar nicht auf, im Idle kann es mal 15-30 Minuten nicht auftreten oder mehrmals in der Minute.


Ich vermute mal wenn ich den Wasserstrom dauerhaft etwas höher stellen könnte, würde es möglicherweise verschwinden. Würde das irgendwie gehen?

Update, mir ist aufgefallen dass im Bios dieses Problem nicht auftritt, also scheint im Bios eine Pumpendrehzahl anzuliegen mit der dieses Problem nicht vorkommt. Das Wasser zirkuliert schnell genug so dass am Ausgleichsbehälter keine große Blase entsteht.  Allerdings überschreibt mir Windows jedes mal die Pumpengeschwindigkeit die ich im Bios festlege 


.......................

Bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher dass ich weiß was das Problem ist. Die Pumpe dreht im Idel zu langsam. Dadurch sammelt sich eine große Luftblase im Ausgleichsbehälter.   Im Bios kann ich die Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe hoch drehen, so dass das Problem nicht mehr auftritt, allerdings überschreibt Windows diese Einstellungen jedes mal. Jemand ne Idee wie ich dieses Problem lösen könnte?
................................

Lösung gefunden. Eine Software von Gigabyte hatte gemeint sich jedes mal beim Booten über meine Lüftersteuerung aus dem Bios setzten zu müssen. Nachdem ich dies Software deinstalliert habe, Läuft die Pumpe wie sie soll > Es bilden sich keine Luftblasen mehr > das Geräusch ist weg.


----------

